# Sticky  Constant Arguing over Products and Brands



## Nathan

The flooring section of this site has gotten to be a bit of a handful lately. It seems like every week we are in here cleaning up another argument about what flooring product is the best and these arguments tend to break our posting rules by not respecting other members when they try to make their point. 

Additionally some of these posters are promoting a brand that they sell which is a violation of our advertising rules. Every contractor has an opinion on what products are the best and some even have relationships with manufacturers which is fine, but when your driven to promote a certain product by some financial incentive you really should take yourself out of the conversation.

Because the flooring section has had so many problems with this issue lately we are going to ask the following.
If someone posts a question that NEEDS a product suggestion feel free to mention a product and why you like it, but please stop there. Do no bash other products or other posters for suggesting a product. 

Pretty simple right? Now let's be civil and have fun. :thumbsup:

Thanks.


----------

